# Six Minute Walk Test



## heatheralayna (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anyone have some input regarding the Six Minute Walk Test.  My Providers are considering asking patients to do one when necessary.

Is it paid by any/all insurances?

Are you having any issues getting reimbursed?

Do you feel it is worth introducing to the practice?

Any special billing rules?

Thanks in advanced for any/all input


----------



## ciphermed (Oct 2, 2009)

CPT 94620 appears to be a covered Medicare service, status indicator X, payment $50 -$70 on the facility side.

Pulmonary stress testing; simple (e.g., 6-minute walk test, prolonged exercise test for bronchospams with pre- and post-spirometry and oximetry)

LCD's on CMS web-site:
Outpatient Pulmonary Rehabilitation 
L28424

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?lcd_id=28424&lcd_version=11&show=all

Hope this helps,


----------

